# Best/Worst College football fans



## vowell462 (Jul 28, 2014)

Seems like someone did one of these before. Setting your team aside, who would you consider to be the best/worse fans out there? This awta be interesting.

Ill go first, and I know Im gonna get slack for this coming from a die hard Bammer.

Best = Tie. Auburn and Clemson. That's hard to believe, I know.

Worse = Another tie. LSU and UGA. I understand why UGA has so many rivals, because they hate everyone but themselves. Plus Athens is full of pastel shirts and boat shoes....that's enough for me. Roll Tide Yall!


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 28, 2014)

uga followed closely by UF for the worst.

Iowa's official ATL sports bar is where I go and watch alot of colllege games. Those folks are awesome in supporting their team without being obnoxious.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 28, 2014)

Best:  UK fans during football season.

Worst:  Georgia Tech.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2014)

The VOLS!!!

Enough said!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> The VOLS!!!
> 
> Enough said!



This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2014)

Best?  Probably Kentucky.  I've always thought Clemson fans were cool too.

Worst?  Florida.  But for just comically unbridled arrogance it's Alabama.  For delusion it's Sc


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^



How did I know you would agree??!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> How did I know you would agree??!!!



Great minds think alike.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 28, 2014)

vowell462 said:


> Seems like someone did one of these before. Setting your team aside, who would you consider to be the best/worse fans out there? This awta be interesting.
> 
> Ill go first, and I know Im gonna get slack for this coming from a die hard Bammer.
> 
> ...





























I don't think it's even close.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 28, 2014)

Clemson and Ou fans were the best

Worst: Miami

The Miami fans may actually be alright folks, I just can't get past the language barrier. No hablo espanol.


----------



## JKnieper (Jul 28, 2014)

Worst= UGA.  A periodic observation since 1986, the student section is never full at first kick and they are the quickest to bash their own when it doesn't go just right.  
Best= LSU. Passionate and crazy.  Win or lose they always are up for a party.  

On a side note Oregon Duck fans aren't the best or worst but they certainly would win the most odd fan category.  A strange bunch when we played them in the NC.   Too much dope I guess.

WDE


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 28, 2014)

Best: ole miss  (variety of reasons)

Worst: Alabama in a runaway, tree poisoning and the Finebaum show provide too much evidence to overlook.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2014)

Worst - Bama hands down. Followed by GT. Went to Tech for the UGA game and I have honestly not heard fans talk like that in a long time. Fat dude came all the way down to his Alma Mater just to drink gin and run his mouth. At one point he asked if it was ok to hit on my 15 year old daughter. I said it's fine with me as long as you don't mind me beating your fat - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - all the way down those steps. He then turned around and chatted with his nerdo buddies who looked at me. I said, that goes for anyone who needs a dance partner. 

Best - I actually like the LSU fans.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 29, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Worst - Bama hands down. Followed by GT. Went to Tech for the UGA game and I have honestly not heard fans talk like that in a long time. Fat dude came all the way down to his Alma Mater just to drink gin and run his mouth. At one point he asked if it was ok to hit on my 15 year old daughter. I said it's fine with me as long as you don't mind me beating your fat - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - all the way down those steps. He then turned around and chatted with his nerdo buddies who looked at me. I said, that goes for anyone who needs a dance partner.



He needed a whoopin.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 29, 2014)

Best, Anywhere out west. They are at the game for the party and it shows.

Worst, West Virginia by a mile and then some. Scum. of. the. Earth.


----------



## Warrenco (Jul 29, 2014)

Went to GT @ Clemson last year dressed in all of our Tech gear and the Clemson fans were extremely nice, no issues.  The worst, UGA fans, well, most of them


----------



## alphachief (Jul 29, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Best, Anywhere out west. They are at the game for the party and it shows.
> 
> Worst, West Virginia by a mile and then some. Scum. of. the. Earth.



Wow...another thing we agree on.  Anyone who has been around WV fans would know this to be the case.  Every time the noles play them, I want Chief Osceola to put a spear in the mountain man.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 29, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Best:  UK fans during football season.





South GA Dawg said:


> Best?  Probably Kentucky.



As a UK fan, I was gonna say that, but I didn't want to blow my own horn.

Maybe success in football and "niceness" of the fan base are inversely proportional.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> The VOLS!!!
> 
> Enough said!





Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^



Do we get more than 1 vote?? If so, put me down for the Vols being the worst... Again...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do we get more than 1 vote?? If so, put me down for the Vols being the worst... Again...



Is it that time yet......


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 29, 2014)

Worst:  Miami's legion of e-fans. (5 rANgs yO!!!!1111)

Best: Miami fans in real life.  hint: they don't exist.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2014)

These are just my past experiences. I havent been to UGA, USCe, Vandy, Arky, Mizzou or Texas A&M
Best :
Ole Miss
Bama
Florida
LSU( pre-game)

Worst:
Tennessee
LSU( post game)
Auburn


----------



## riprap (Jul 29, 2014)

worst:  bama bandwagon fans

 best:  Clemson


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jul 29, 2014)

Best  fsu , bama !! Worst uga ......


----------



## skeeter24 (Jul 30, 2014)

Best:  Clemson

Worst:  LSU

Most Delusional: UGA

I read the comments about West Va fans and I will say that I did not have the same experience.  I went to Morgantown a few years ago and the fans were ok.  Thought the same when they came to Auburn.  Maybe I just caught them on a good day.

I have had a couple of bad experiences in Tuscaloosa but expect that as an AU fan.  The two times I went to T-town when they were playing teams other than Auburn the fans were nice and we had a great time......it was shocking.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 30, 2014)

Count me as another who has never had a bad experience with LSU fans.  And I've been there when we have beaten them and when they have beaten us.  They were nice either way.  Very loud and drink ALOT but I haven't had a bad experience with them.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 30, 2014)

I see a lot of love for Clemson fans here.
I've only experienced a Clemson game once, in the Dome to Open Saban's 2nd season. Many of the Clemson fans were off the chart arrogant and dismissive of the BAMA contingent...for a half.
After the game I went to the Marriot Lenox to meet with some out of town friends,...it happend to be Clemson's HDQ,...fans were literally crying, and initially rude, but eventually settled down.

As far as worst?...Vol fans of a decade ago were hands down the worst, they've mellowed with mediocrity
Sorry snooks, OSU and Michigan come in a close second...and cant forget the gators.

Best: LSU, Oklahoma, ...got to give props to Wisconsin, to support that team in the winter takes guts.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 30, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> I read the comments about West Va fans and I will say that I did not have the same experience.  I went to Morgantown a few years ago and the fans were ok.  Thought the same when they came to Auburn.  Maybe I just caught them on a good day.



I had a good experience sitting around a bunch of WV fans when they played the Dawgs in the Dome a few years ago.  They were all kind.  We were friends by the end of the ball game.


----------



## chainshaw (Jul 30, 2014)

Best - Nebraska. I went to a game in Lincoln and I could not even begin to fathom how any bunch of fans could be that nice. It is the most fun that I have ever had at a football game.

Worst - UGA. You would think that they have won a dozen NCs, the way that they expect to win it all every year.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 30, 2014)

West Point (USMA) is the most polite football stadium on earth.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 31, 2014)

My experience only

Worst-UGA.  Only place in the SEC that I have almost gotten into a fight because I was a USC fan.

Best-Tie between Florida and LSU.  Has a ball at both games.  Fans were treated us like kings (4 Marine Sgts).  At UF, one of the frats had us as their guests for the weekend and even had us an asigned DD. We were just walking around on Friday before the game and they asked us who we were, where we were from, etc.  Just went from there.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 31, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> My experience only
> 
> Worst-UGA.  Only place in the SEC that I have almost gotten into a fight because I was a USC fan.
> 
> Best-Tie between Florida and LSU.  Has a ball at both games.  Fans were treated us like kings (4 Marine Sgts).  At UF, one of the frats had us as their guests for the weekend and even had us an asigned DD. We were just walking around on Friday before the game and they asked us who we were, where we were from, etc.  Just went from there.



Put on some Gartnet and Gold gear.  Your experience with Gators will change drastically.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 31, 2014)

the absolute worst fans i've ever witnessed, oddly enough, were in columbus, ohio. odd, because i'm from ohio and a buckeye fan. i was up there for the '06 michigan game, hanging out at eddie george's bar and grill. everytime anyone walked by wearing maize and blue, they were pummeled with obscenties. about them, their mothers, wives, daughters etc. groups of osu fans would get in the faces of michigan fans and just scream obscenities. the michigan people were outnumbered, so they would just wave and keep walking. i know it's a heated rivalry, but this was way over the top. i heard stuff that would have made a sailor blush. they were awful. these buffoons were too drunk and stupid to be embarassed by their behavior, but i was plenty ambarassed for them. i decided then and there if i ever have children, i would never take them to columbus for the michigan game. i would have way too much 'splaining to do afterward.
the buckeyes won a classic in that rivalry, but that was one of the things i remembered from it.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 5, 2014)

Best: UVA, Clemson
Worst Uga/ Two stories early 90's father in law and his brother big uga boosters got me & then girlfriend tix for au/uga in athens. Sat on 45 yardline , you would think all the well to do's would be at least cordial to an Au guy with his uga lady ...oh nooo they threw stuff at me , and laughed all game telling me how bad we sucked. As typical back then we won on Athens (and always lost in Auburn) I got up and left with a smile never said a word.
   Then in 02 I think great game on the plains uga pulled out a last sec victory, as we walked back to ours cars a group of druck uga fans was barking in every au fans face they could get to 10-15 of them most obnoxious thing I had ever witnessed untill they got into the wrong crowd, it ended quickly at that point but we watched for 15 minutes them going from tailgate to tailgate. All teams have them however,also had a problem at legion fld once in the 80's but ill save that for another day..


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 5, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Best: UVA, Clemson
> Worst Uga/ Two stories early 90's father in law and his brother big uga boosters got me & then girlfriend tix for au/uga in athens. Sat on 45 yardline , you would think all the well to do's would be at least cordial to an Au guy with his uga lady ...oh nooo they threw stuff at me , and laughed all game telling me how bad we sucked. As typical back then we won on Athens (and always lost in Auburn) I got up and left with a smile never said a word.
> Then in 02 I think great game on the plains uga pulled out a last sec victory, as we walked back to ours cars a group of druck uga fans was barking in every au fans face they could get to 10-15 of them most obnoxious thing I had ever witnessed untill they got into the wrong crowd, it ended quickly at that point but we watched for 15 minutes them going from tailgate to tailgate. All teams have them however,also had a problem at legion fld once in the 80's but ill save that for another day..



That goes both ways.  I was at the game where Auburn beat UGA in 98 or 99.  There were a few drunk Auburn fans on the 50 that cheered and mocked every UGA player that went down.  Had the UGA fans not been an older more mature crowd, there would have been several fights.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 5, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> . All teams have them however,..



Maybe you missed  this part


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

The only college game I have been to was UGA/SC last year. I was on SC side at 45 yrd line anout 7 rows up. A SC fan threw a sunscreen bottle or maybe his wifes hand lotion at Spurrier at the end of the game. Everything was pretty civil though other than that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> That goes both ways.  I was at the game where Auburn beat UGA in 98 or 99.  There were a few drunk Auburn fans on the 50 that cheered and mocked every UGA player that went down.  Had the UGA fans not been an older more mature crowd, there would have been several fights.



Yeah I know some Auburn fans who are pretty nice.  But I know a few who openly cheer when a UGA player gets hurt.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know some Auburn fans who are pretty nice.  But I know a few who openly cheer when a UGA player gets hurt.



The only person I've ever openly cheered when they got injured was Nick Fairley and that was only because he was trying to spear Murray into the ground and missed, hurting his own shoulder.   The first 3-4 times Cam Newton lay motionless on the turf, I actually hoped he was ok, but as it became more apparent he was faking it to kill time, I just became apathetic, but didn't wish an actual injury.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> The only person I've ever openly cheered when they got injured was Nick Fairley and that was only because he was trying to spear Murray into the ground and missed, hurting his own shoulder.   The first 3-4 times Cam Newton lay motionless on the turf, I actually hoped he was ok, but as it became more apparent he was faking it to kill time, I just became apathetic, but didn't wish an actual injury.



Agreed on Fairley.  I never understood how so many Auburn people defended that piece of trash.  I'm all for good physical, tough football.  I think we all love that.  But how they could watch the replays of that hit on Murray and say it wasn't dirty is mind boggling.  And I agree on Cam.  I can't stand him to this day.  That Auburn team was truly one of the easiest teams to hate that I've ever watched and I'm normally not really all that vitriolic about Auburn at all.


----------

